# Calling Rod Holroyd



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Rod , got both yr PM's and have sent you an e-mail twice but they have 
been returned both times due to incorrect e-mail adress. 
Have also sent you a PM but no reply therefore will try reach you on open 
forum as of course if your e-mail is no good you won't recieve PM's.
If you read this , pls recheck your e-mail adress . If you are now living in 
the South of France , is your old UK e-mail adress still valid ?.

Let me know by PM.

John


----------

